# Lifting with a headache?



## I Are Baboon (Dec 7, 2004)

When you have a headache _prior_ to a workout, do you still try to get your workout in, or do you blow it off?  

I had a pretty nasty headache last night, so I skipped my scheduled workout.  I have found that trying to work out with a headache just doesn't work.  All it does is make your head pound more.


----------



## Navyguy808 (Dec 7, 2004)

i had the flu for a week and didnt work out.....think i lost 3 or 4 lbs, sucked


----------



## Pumpster (Dec 7, 2004)

Forget it, wait till it's over.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 7, 2004)

I would wait as it would bother my concentration. And if i am not focussed i am always scared of injuring myself.


----------



## musclepump (Dec 7, 2004)

I lift no matter what. Can hardly live with myself if I miss a workout.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 7, 2004)

If its a bad headache I wont go.


----------



## Evil ANT (Dec 7, 2004)

If it's a slight headache I'd still go, but if it's some giant pounding migraine I can understand why you'd want to skip a day. It'd suck to try and work out with one of those.

How often do you get headaches?


----------



## Phred (Dec 7, 2004)

musclepump said:
			
		

> I lift no matter what. Can hardly live with myself if I miss a workout.


Me to.  I have not skipped a WO in a few months (out of town and did two in one day to make it up).  I went in to the dentist this AM with a cracked tooth.  It has been pretty painfull since Friday.  Took tylenol and alieve over the weekend.  Had a temporary cap put this morning.  Face is pretty sore as the Novocaine is wearing off.  But I will not skip a WO.  I did not skip one over the weekend when I was in a lot of pain and I am not skipping legs tonite either.  I figure if it is not an injury that I am going to aggravate or make worse, I WO.  Otherwise I will use any old reason not to WO.


----------



## KarlW (Dec 7, 2004)

If I workout even with a slight headache it makes it worse, starts throbbing and my workout ends up sucking anyway. So now I just go the next day. Luckliy I hardly ever get them.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 7, 2004)

KarlW said:
			
		

> If I workout even with a slight headache it makes it worse, starts throbbing and my workout ends up sucking anyway. So now I just go the next day. Luckliy I hardly ever get them.



Yeah, same here.  I don't get headaches very often though, but the slightest headache intensifies if I work out.  So I skip it and work out the next day instead.  It's not like you should be lifting every day anyway.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 7, 2004)

Check your blood pressure.  If it is cool than lift as hard or light as you want.  If your headache is from an issue with blood pressure than see a doc and get that sorted out first.  JMHO.


----------



## Robin Hood (Dec 8, 2004)

I've tried working out with a headache before and I wasn't able to put forth my full exertion and with all of the blood pumping it made my head pound harder. I ended up walking out of the gym in a bad mood cuz I felt like I wasted a workout.

Sometimes I take a couple extra strength Advil and often my headache will subside allowing me to train. But if it doesn't go away, I just go home now.


----------

